# Thinkers Vs. Feelers, or How Accurate is Typology Really?



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

tanstaafl28 said:


> WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have rarely seen any argument that is free of emotional bias, in fact it would be nice to actually engage in an intellectual debate that DIDN'T have any emotional bias for the most part...
> 
> That is another popular viewpoint, blaming someone for their own misfortune..."If only you hadn't gone to that party, then you wouldn't have gotten raped, etc..." Sometimes people are the cause of their own misery, and sometimes they are not...
> 
> I am not an emotional masochist, I certainly am not looking to get burned...But people mistake my kindness as weakness, and hence have been burned frequently...
> 
> Some of these observations have nothing to do with my own experiences, some of these interactions I've witnessed do not involve me in any way, shape or form...
> 
> Yet still they ring true...People are usually looking for a fight online, regardless of subject..Makes you wonder what the true nature of humanity actually IS if this is how people behave behind a veil of anonymity.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it goes with the territory. There are less places to express our more violent tendencies irl without harming others, or ourselves. So perhaps people go online to vent with some level of anonymity. It can potentially give even the meekest of cowards the false courage of a lion. The study of trolls online is fascinating in and of itself, to me.
> 
> We ENTPs tend to use debate as a sort of "sounding board," in order to discover and clarify how we ourselves, and other people think, but in a toxic environment, this becomes problematic, at best. The "Trump Era" we are finding that many people deliberately exaggerate their responses in order to bully people into silence, and then interpret that silence as "victory." This misrepresents the true purpose of debate, not to choose a victor, but to create new paths of _understanding_.
Click to expand...

Well technically I'm an ENTP too, and frequently I bounce ideas off of people to get a better understanding...I won't go into every lurid detail of my past, because people have a tendency to use that against you..(I'm apparently a Enneagram Type 6, and that is all I'm saying about that) But suffice it to say I'm a lot more sensitive to conflict and criticism then the average ENTP..But am I a Feeler as has often been suggested? I don't believe so...

That is a frightening thought, how much violence lurks just underneath the surface of our everyday interactions...Giving creedence to my personal belief that humanity is like a pack of ravenous wolves. I think I've suspected as much for quite sometime, how humanity is just one step away from slaughtering each other in the street...All things considered, suppose it's better to release that barely restrained violent tendencies online. Doesn't mean I have to participate though..Think I need to take my own advice and stop getting into online interactions on a regular basis...Because if THIS is what humanity is like under the surface, well I'd rather just be an observer than a participant.


----------

